# Помогите! Залечили молодую меня! ВСД? Остеохондроз? Невроз?



## Zhenia2611 (25 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте! Я молодая, хорошенькая, умненькая девушка. 33 года, рост 164, вес 45 (всю жизнь такая, на диетах не сижу). Врачи закормили таблетками, очень хочу разобраться что со мной, вылечить первопричину и оставить свой букет боляк позади. Помогите пожалуйста!

О себе: худенькая, маленькая, умненькая, не истеричка, гипер ответственная, много-много работаю (рук-ль), замужем, детей нет, питаюсь правильно, за компом не разгибаясь, с телефоном не расставаясь, периодические набеги в спортзал, гибкая.

Июнь 2017 - первый звоночек -защемило шею утром после сна, сползла с кровати с прострелами и дичайшей болью в обморок )за день до этого горела на работе, помогала на пр-ве, был аврал, тяжелое не таскала, но вверх попой постояла). Далее диклофинак, блокада дипроспаном, капельницы с эуфиллином, аркоксия, остеопат - отпустило. Сделала мрт головного мозга (все норм) и мрт шейного отдела с кт шейного (протрузи с4-5, с5-6, дегенеративные изменения на ур-не с2-с7, компрессии корешков нет, физиологический лордоз выпрямлен с кифатической установкой, остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, асимметрия позвоночных артерий - вообще весь позвоночник без естественных изгибов, прямой как струна, одна из версий - балет профессионально в молодости). Пошла заниматься в центр доктора Бубновского - лфк. Чувствовала себя хорошо.

До этого момента ничего подобного не было, раз в месяц мигрень (на свет, звук и тд), спасалась ибупрофеном, связывала с перенапряженными мышцами шеи, плечей, массаж обычно помогал.

Июль 2017 - долгожданная естественная беременность на фоне приема препаратов дюфастон, прогинова (с 2013) метипред с (с 2017) На них меня посадила гинеколог, сказала тонкая эндометрия. 

Сентябрь 2017 - замершая беременность на 7 неделе, самопроизвольный выкидыш, стресс, тазовую диафрагму зажало как камень (сама чувствовала и остеопат подтвердил - вообще мышцы свои очень хорошо чувствую, не знаю как это объяснить).

И тут все началось - посыпалась девка.

Раз в неделю хватало шею, не так чтоб до искр из глаз, а аля надуло, не повернуть - воротник шанца, мидокалм, аркоксия, остеопат - отпускает. Начало давить голову изнутри, слабость, шум и заложенность в ушах. Сделала допплер, все терпимо, немного венозный отток нарушен). 

Октябрь 2017 - снова защемило шею очень сильно - за день до была на лфк у бубновского и массаже - блокада дипроспаном, мидокалм, мовалис, капельницы трентал, эуфиллин с дексаметозолом, алфлутоп, мильгамма, омепрозол (все это на фоне приема метипреда и прогиновы по геникологии пришлось допить до конца цикла) - передоз через нкделю , обуидало прыщами как подростка, отек гортани, супрастин, отмена всех препаратов разом (кроме прогинова), ненависть к назначившему это все неврологу. Боли в шее меньше, но продолжаются, добавилось головокружение, периодический тремор, частая беготня в туалет, состояние тревоги без причины, судороги в ночное время, пульс 80-100, скачки давления при смене положения тела (встала, не резко, походила) до 145/90 (рабочее 110/70), предобморочное состояние, может упасть до 80/40 в эти же пол часа. Была ПА, жжение в груди, трудно дышать, скорая, прекрасное экг, спать не могла, голову как будто наливало так что сейчас взорвется, меняла положение каждые 5 мин, измучалась. 

Далее новый невролог, сконцентрировавшийся на моем выкидыше, проигнорировав позвоночник, назначила: детралекс (для венозного оттока), нейродикловит, афабозол. Пью пол месяца - голове лучше, но мышцам и позвоночнику нет.

Ноябрь 2017 - остеопата уже чувствую тошнит от меня, третий месяц к нему раз в неделю как на работу. Все расслабит, поправит, хватает на день-два. Курс иглоукалывания у корейского врачевателя - рез-та не увидела. 

Привет прострел в поясницу - физ нагрузки не было - напряжена вся левая часть спины от попы до головы, лежу дома вторую неделю, встаю до туалета только, добавилось ощущение тока по всему телу, эдакие электрические мурашки, при прострелах онемение всего тела (страшненько однако), потом судороги и трясучка всей меня, скорая, мидокалм, мовалис, валокардин, панангин (теперь они добавились к последнему назначению невролога). Тремор и ток усиливается если встать, походить, постоять. До болей в пояснице этих ребят не было. 

Доползла до остеопата. Боли в пояснице стало меньше (осталась только тупая), токи, онемение, шум в ушах и заложенность, скачки давления на месте. 

Мрт грудного отдела - начальное проявление остеохондроза, спондилеоза

Мрт пояснично-крестцового отдела - остеохондроз, протрузия L5-S1

Нейрохирург - все хорошо, оперировать нечего.

Узи брюшины (печень, желчный, поджелудочная, селезёнка,  почки, надпочечники) - все как в анатомическом атласе - замечательно

Щитовидку проверяла год назад - норма

Общий анализ крови и биохимия - норма.


Гипотезы:


Нехватка микроэлементов и витаминов - (калий, магний, кальций, витамин д и тд), что ведет к дегенеративным изменениям позвоночника - попить витаминки и все пройдет.
Мышечные спазмы невротического характера на фоне накопившегося стресса (нервная работа, без выходных больше года, потеря ребенка, ну там еще маму с прединсультным состоянием в больницу увозили, дело судебное, пол семьи под домашним арестом год просидело, три года в отпуске не была, кража автомобиля, сейфа из квартиры, смерть друга, вообщем поводов понервничать найти можно было) - попить антидепресанты, а еще лучше лечь в спихоневрологический диспансер - это у вас мышцы от стресса сводит, на протрузии ваши давит и болит, чего-то пережимает и голове дурно. 
Токи объяснить не могу - это что-то новенькое. Это от того что, что-то защемило? Как их прекратить? Они везде! От губ до пяток и нон стопом, я как будто под напряжением и могу шандарахнуть. 
Надо пропить все лекарства (но как?! О боги! Их больше чем еды в моей тарелки), а потом лфк, бассейн, массаж и свежий воздух и все пройдет.

Люди умные, дорогие врачи, переживающее подобное форумчане, пожалуйста подскажите WTF?! как побороть эту напасть?! Это вообще что? Остеохондроз, который дает такие осложнения на голову и цнс? Или это всд + остеохондроз? Или я никакая не женщина-кремень, а психичка, которую от стресса колбасит и за компом скоро горб вырастит на работе? 

Я уже у 4-х неврологов была ( диагнозы от остеохондроза до дисцикуляторнрй энцефалопатии), двух нейрохирургов, 2-х остеопатов и одного кинезиолога.

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться и простите за писанину.


----------



## La murr (25 Ноя 2017)

@Zhenia2611, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## горошек (25 Ноя 2017)

Прочла бегло. Но я за вторую гипотезу. Ну и первую, как приложение. У меня рост 163, вес 55. Все говорят, что стройная. Ох, и самой так кажется даже. Но если бы я похудела на 10 кг....! Ой, даже думать не хочу.


----------



## AIR (26 Ноя 2017)

Утро доброе.  Конечно, имеются предпосылки в виде мышечно-тонических и психоэмоциональных нагрузок на производстве. При том , что это у худенький,  эмоционально лабильной девушки. . Распространенность и многообразие симптомов , то что мышечное расслабление нестойкое и напряжение быстро возвращается,  говорит что ведущую роль в проблеме имеет возникший дисбаланс нервной регуляции.. остальное все имеет только дополнительное, поддерживающее значение..
Поэтому остановиться, оценить степень нарушений по системам.. Потом очень плавно и осторожно работать на восстановление нервной системы.. Из препаратов как можно меньше и самые легкие.. Остеопат и мягкий , медленный , спокойный расслабляюще-разминающий массаж .. Упражнения для расслабления напряженных мышц и нервной системы..  И все другие расслабляющие (умеренно) мероприятия.. Так , медленно,  спокойно, неспеша,  "в рабочем режиме" выходить из состояния.. Резкая активизация может вызвать срыв и все "посыпется" снова..


----------



## Людмила77662 (26 Ноя 2017)

Вот и у меня Женечка так(((( Читала и как будто о себе.Та же чувствительность мышц,боли нереальные поясница,шея,грудной  и т.д Па ,уже и из дома не выхожу не то что бы там просто атаки. Обошла более 20 невропатологов кроме как "у вас депрессия милочка" адекватного диагноза не услышала.На все мои замечания что у меня нестабильность позвонков и и именно от этого все беды ,даже не реагируют на это. А ведь когда позвонки после мануалки в правильном положении ,пропадают и па и все симптомы.Естественно что если такие боли долго длятся то в процесс уже включается и депрессия и неврозы и все на свете,но пока будет позвоночник в таком состоянии то никогда депрессия не вылечится.Я пыталась это объяснить всем врачам у которых была и результата ноль. Устала"жрать" эти таблетки ,а именно "жрать" потому что их такое количество что не понятно как можно после них жить нормально .Если бы я слышала врачей и принимала препараты такими дозировками как они мне назначали ,я бы после каждого назначения ездила на приемный покой с передозировкой ,как собственно и случилось в самый первый раз много лет назад .теперь я знаю что лучше начинать с малого а там повышать по необходимости а не "закидываться" всем сразу.
Я не теряю надежду найти такого доктора который бы смог посмотреть на тело в общем ,не отделяя ногу и руку и голову друг от друга или считать чтото лишним и не нужным,ведь если болеет тело,особенно позвоночник,умные китайцы знают что тело это единое целое и лечить его тоже нужно в комплексе .


----------



## Zhenia2611 (26 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, спасибо большое за уделенное время и ответ, доктор! Я тоже склоняюсь к тому, что психоэмоциональный перегруз привел к мышечным спазмам. Попробую поработать с психологом, подобрать антидепресанты, остеопатия - это вообще мое все, а про массаж я поняла, только легкий и расслабляющий. Спасибо!

@Людмила77662, я знала. что я не одна такая! ) не отчаивайтесь. Вы пробовали действительно зайти со стороны эмоциональной разгрузки? Я тоже сначала думала - ну что за чушь! Конечно я нервничаю оттого что мне больно! Но сейчас мне кажется, что именно эмоции так повлияли на тело, на мышцы, потом на позвонки. Вы не обращались к психологу, психотерапевту?


----------



## Evpatiy (26 Ноя 2017)

"Я молодая, хорошенькая, умненькая,не истеричка, гипер ответственная  девушка" -на лицо большая концентрация на себе.Нужно переосмыслить жизнь и ее ценности ,и Вам станет легче.Здоровья Вам!


----------



## abelar (26 Ноя 2017)

Это инфекция.
...А что еще? периодичность, стадийность, типичность, сыпь, коньюнктивит, гол.боль, ранний выкидыш... что еще должно "рвануть", чтобы допереть до такого предположения?
 Скорее всего вирусная. Сама проходит за 2 недели. Если "лечить" ее методами,исторически отрицающими существование микроорганизмов (китайско-корейская-народная медицина + вариации лагерно-окопной медицины,остеопаты-кинезиологи), то самоизлечение будет перемежаться 2-недельными самозаражениями. в итоге , банальный шейный миозит перешел в ганглиолит, да еще и с высыпаниями...Интересно, что никого не "торкнуло", что выкидыш при подавляющем большинстве сыпозных инфекций - просто маст хэв...
Какой ганглионит? да хоть какой (Хеликс в помощь). 
Чего делать?
1. Поставить диагноз. Хотя бы для себя. Для этого:
Мониторинг темп. тела утро-вечер. (градусником. Без остеопата)
Мониторинг АД. Утро-вечер.
Динамика высыпаний : в какой период укладываются?
Коньюнктивит-стоматит: чередование с сыпью..
В общем,азы инфекционных болезней 2-й курс мединститута...
2. Чего нельзя?: вот, все что вы "делали", того и нельзя.: "два притопа-три прихлопа", массаж, иголки, мяли-растирали,...
чего еще нельзя при гриппе? - бани-бассейны, НПВС, ходить на работу... В общем спросите любого участкового.
Как лечить? точно не скажу. Бизнес as usual. Но, стоимость лекарств на курс - 320 руб (цены СПб).


----------



## AIR (26 Ноя 2017)

Как вариант.. Можно сначала рассмотреть и такое развитие проблемы, тем более это вполне вписывается в общую концепцию - сначала спокойно разобраться не очень активничая . ..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Ноя 2017)

Очень похоже, что на фоне вертеброгенной цервикалгии развилась дисфункция вегетативной нервной системы. Отсюда и все имеющиеся в настоящее время симптомы. 
В идеале - попасть на приём к грамотному неврологу, специализирующемуся в психоневрологии и владеющему техниками телесно-ориентированной психотерапии.


----------



## Evpatiy (26 Ноя 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В идеале - попасть на приём к грамотному неврологу, специализирующемуся в психоневрологии и владеющему техниками телесно-ориентированной психотерапии.


Где-ж такого взять?


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Ноя 2017)

@Zhenia2611,
_О себе: худенькая, маленькая, умненькая, не истеричка, гипер ответственная, много-много работаю (рук-ль), замужем, детей нет, питаюсь правильно, за компом не разгибаясь, с телефоном не расставаясь, периодические набеги в спортзал, гибкая._
Умные на этом сайте не сидят, они живу полной жизнью, а мучаются с болячками только глупые.
Вот как раз "за компом не разгибаясь, с телефоном не расставаясь" не является признаком ума.

Девушка не подумайте, что я вас в чем-то обвиняю. Мы все тут такие, глупые, кто за компьютером, кто в спортзале, кто на даче и т.п.

Для лечение вашей болячки можно попробовать УВТ.


----------



## Zhenia2611 (26 Ноя 2017)

abelar написал(а):


> Это инфекция.
> ...А что еще? периодичность, стадийность, типичность, сыпь, коньюнктивит, гол.боль, ранний выкидыш... что еще должно "рвануть", чтобы допереть до такого предположения?
> Скорее всего вирусная. Сама проходит за 2 недели. Если "лечить" ее методами,исторически отрицающими существование микроорганизмов (китайско-корейская-народная медицина + вариации лагерно-окопной медицины,остеопаты-кинезиологи), то самоизлечение будет перемежаться 2-недельными самозаражениями. в итоге , банальный шейный миозит перешел в ганглиолит, да еще и с высыпаниями...Интересно, что никого не "торкнуло", что выкидыш при подавляющем большинстве сыпозных инфекций - просто маст хэв...
> Какой ганглионит? да хоть какой (Хеликс в помощь).
> ...


Добрый день, сыпи нет (она была от передоза гормональных средств, как только отменила, все прошло). Это было разовое явление. Стоматита, коньюктивита тоже нет, температура 36.6 стабильно утро-вечер. Давление да, скачет, не спорю.


----------



## Zhenia2611 (26 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Zhenia2611,
> _О себе: худенькая, маленькая, умненькая, не истеричка, гипер ответственная, много-много работаю (рук-ль), замужем, детей нет, питаюсь правильно, за компом не разгибаясь, с телефоном не расставаясь, периодические набеги в спортзал, гибкая._
> Умные на этом сайте не сидят, они живу полной жизнью, а мучаются с болячками только глупые.
> Вот как раз "за компом не разгибаясь, с телефоном не расставаясь" не является признаком ума.
> ...


 )) ну видимо не настолько умная, чтобы зарабатывать лежа на пляже под пальмами, но я стараюсь. Спасибо за ваше внимание.


----------



## Zhenia2611 (26 Ноя 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> "Я молодая, хорошенькая, умненькая,не истеричка, гипер ответственная  девушка" -на лицо большая концентрация на себе.Нужно переосмыслить жизнь и ее ценности ,и Вам станет легче.Здоровья Вам!


Вполне возможно, спасибо за ваше мнение.


----------



## Zhenia2611 (26 Ноя 2017)

Владимир, может быть Вы можете посоветовать такого врача в Санкт-Петербурге?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Ноя 2017)

@Zhenia2611, на кафедре  "Нервных болезней" Военно-Медицинской Академии есть такие специалисты.


----------



## Zhenia2611 (27 Ноя 2017)

Спасибо, доктор, поищу там!


----------



## Kuchirinka (27 Ноя 2017)

Zhenia2611 написал(а):


> Или я никакая не женщина-кремень, а психичка, которую от стресса колбасит и за компом скоро горб вырастит на работе?


Извините, что вмешиваюсь, я не врач, но первое, что бросается в глаза при прочтении Вашей истории - Вы не умеете (не можете, не хотите) отдыхать. И тёмные круги под глазами (если, конечно, на аватарке Ваше фото) наводят на те же мысли.
Мне кажется, никакие таблетки и никакие неврологи/психотерапевты не смогут помочь, если человек постоянно работает на износ. Рано или поздно даст о себе знать самое слабое место в организме. А может, и не одно...

Подумайте - возможно, то, что происходит в Вашей жизни сейчас, подсказывает Вам: нужно в ней что-то менять.

Не хочется скатываться к банальным истинам, но иногда они так и просятся на язык. Особенно, когда постиг их на собственном опыте.
Всех денег не заработаешь.
Здоровье одно. Другого не купишь, ни за какие деньги. 

Нужно, элементарно, отдыхать, высыпаться, а иногда и просто-напросто забить на какие-то дела.
Удачи Вам и скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Zhenia2611 (27 Ноя 2017)

@Kuchirinka, не могу с Вами не согласиться, подубила себя работой изрядно, думала организм резиновый, теперь стараюсь больше отдыхать, спать и учусь забивать болт когда надо. Но боляки уже, увы, нажиты, и надо с ними разбираться ‍♀️ Очень хочется оставить позади все эти бяки, стать мамой и релакснуть немножко в этих новых и долгожданных заботах.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Ноя 2017)

Вы спрашивали про токи. Это спазмированные мышцы зажимают нервы. Например, грушевидная мышца зажимает седалищный нерв и токи в ногах чувствуется. Курс мидокалма против спазмов, что вам назначили, надо пропить. Смотрите в ютубе "синдром грушевидной мышцы". Массаж попы и упражнения на растяжку для грушевидной мышцы. Но, поскольку мышц много, лучше, если вы к специалисту обратитесь, как вам советовали.


----------



## Zhenia2611 (28 Ноя 2017)

Господа! Достала боль в пояснице, ноет и стреляет, мышца ягодичная напряжена, мышца спины вдоль позвоночника тоже, мышцы шеи туда же, периодически постреливает (терпимо, слава Богу) между лопаток. Причем напрягается вся эта цепочка мышц то справа, то слева. Лежу дома уже 3-ю неделю. Передвигаюсь по квартире как лебедь, постою пол частка больно, посижу пол частка больно. Пью Мидокалм, нейродикловит, 3 укола мовалиса. Не отпускает. Сил нет уже лежать. Есть протрузия L5-S1 (но ни на что не давит). Отпускает после остеопата только, но не полностью и не надолго.

Предположения:
1. На сеансе иглоукалывания мою ягодицу, спиномозговой и седалищный нерв мучали длинющей иглой. Могли раздраконить?
2. Муж колол мне по три укола в день (мовалис, алфлутоп, мильгамму), колол в верхний внешний угол ягодицы. Мог задеть чего? (Вес 45кг мой)
3. Массажист оч старательный был, давил на ягодичные мышцы локтями, мол вызвать спазм?
4. Все три умельца добили меня?

Что делать? Кто виноват? И как долго это может длиться?


----------



## Галина Каримова (28 Ноя 2017)

Zhenia2611 Здравствуйте, Галина!
Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с диагнозом (остеохондроз, всд или невроз). Посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27582/ нет сил пить назначенные горы таблеток уже. И подскажите пожалуйста с чем может быть связано ощущение электрических мурашек по всему телу в постоянном режиме и как прекратить это высоковольтное развлечение организма?

Здравствуйте, Евгения



Zhenia2611 написал(а):


> Я уже у 4-х неврологов была ( диагнозы от остеохондроза до дисцикуляторнрй энцефалопатии), двух нейрохирургов, 2-х остеопатов и одного кинезиолога.


Судя по всему, Вас уже обследовали и консультировали ни один раз - значит, Ваша проблема не настолько проста и очевидна, чтобы можно было решить её по интернету, не видя пациента, оспаривая мнения других специалистов и советы других участников. 

Я рекомендую Вам внимательно изучить все, что Вам напишут, выбрать понравившийся Вам план диагностики и терапии и последовать ему. Если Вы будете удовлетворены полученным результатом, это замечательно . Если нет - приходите на полноценную консультацию в нашу клинику, будем рады помочь Вам...

С уважением, Галина.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Ноя 2017)

Zhenia2611 написал(а):


> @Kuchirinka, не могу с Вами не согласиться, подубила себя работой изрядно, думала организм резиновый, теперь стараюсь больше отдыхать, спать и учусь забивать болт когда надо. Но боляки уже, увы, нажиты, и надо с ними разбираться ‍♀️ Очень хочется оставить позади все эти бяки, стать мамой и релакснуть немножко в этих новых и долгожданных заботах.


К сожалению нажитые болячки просто так оставить позади гораздо сложнее чем приобрести.
Почему не хотите УВТ попробовать?


----------



## Niks44 (28 Ноя 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума


Рентген шеи покажите врачам (( особенно интересен в боковой проекции


----------



## Zhenia2611 (13 Дек 2017)

Господа! Достала боль в пояснице, ноет и стреляет, мышца ягодичная напряжена, мышца спины вдоль позвоночника тоже, мышцы шеи туда же, периодически постреливает (терпимо, слава Богу) между лопаток. Причем напрягается вся эта цепочка мышц то справа, то слева. Лежу дома уже 3-ю неделю. Передвигаюсь по квартире как лебедь, постою пол частка больно, посижу пол частка больно. Пью Мидокалм, нейродикловит, 3 укола мовалиса. Не отпускает. Сил нет уже лежать. Есть протрузия L5-S1 (но ни на что не давит). Отпускает после остеопата только, но не полностью и не надолго.

Предположения:
1. На сеансе иглоукалывания мою ягодицу, спиномозговой и седалищный нерв мучали длинющей иглой. Могли раздраконить?
2. Муж колол мне по три укола в день (мовалис, алфлутоп, мильгамму), колол в верхний внешний угол ягодицы. Мог задеть чего? (Вес 45кг мой)
3. Массажист оч старательный был, давил на ягодичные мышцы локтями, мол вызвать спазм?
4. Все три умельца добили меня?

Что делать? Кто виноват? И как долго это может длиться?


abelar написал(а):


> Это инфекция.
> ...А что еще? периодичность, стадийность, типичность, сыпь, коньюнктивит, гол.боль, ранний выкидыш... что еще должно "рвануть", чтобы допереть до такого предположения?
> Скорее всего вирусная. ...


Доктор, а Вы походу правы... сдала анализы на все типы, уж больно парастезии на эту гадость похожи, гудеж в нервах (шея, затылок, плечи, рука, левая нога), темпер начался 37, в течении дня, то приходит, то уходит, стоматит... смотрю в анализы, там «привет» Начала пить ацикловир акри и реаферон липинт + оцилококцилум пока жду оставшиеся рез-ты. Но чую я это осложнение постинфекционное. Подскажите пжлста к какому врачу с этим идти? Вирусологу? Инфекционисту? Ревматологу? Иммунолог и невролог отмахнулись.


----------



## Ким Юрий (13 Дек 2017)

А какие вирусы нашли?


----------



## abelar (14 Дек 2017)

*"..Доктор, а Вы походу правы..."*
Таки я врач. Живу и работаю в Санкт-Петербурге. Фамилия Абель. Случайное сочетание даже двух параметров ко многому обязывает! 
А, если серьезно:
1. Перестаем заниматься "позвоночником"
2. Откладываем поход к психотерапевту. 
3. Исключаем любые виды терапии, которые исключены при любой инфекции вообще: физио-иголки-массажи-пиявки-бассейны. Помним! : Массажисты и остеопаты- основные переносчики транскутанных инфекций: ВИЧ,гепатит С, герпес, папилломавирус. Кто не согласен, проверочный ход: спросите остеопата или массажиста: сколько раз за последние 20 лет он видел пятна Капоши, а герпетическую везикулу?, а "звездочки"? А потом посмотрите официальную статистику ВИЧ - носителей, гепатита С , например по СПБ?!
4. Ищем форумы , где обсуждаются герпетоподобные инфекции.
5. Ищем в интернете по тегу: лечение герпеса в городе: ...........
6. Продолжаем "трясти" инфекциониста и иммунолога. ГПИ - это только версия. Многие паразитарные инфекции дают похожие симптомы.
Что касается ваших экспериментов с иммуномодуляторами:
По делу - только Ацикловир, остальное - ни о чем.
Руки чешутся написать пару - тройку дельных схем и прописей, но,считаю,что лечение по интернету это безобразие за которое нужно давать по рукам.
Но, есть лайфхак! Самыми крутыми специалистами по лечению ГПИ являются (после инфекционистов) врачи гинекологи. Дело в том, что лечение генитального герпеса ровно такое же как и Зостера,цитомегаловируса. В любой районной ЖК !


----------



## Zhenia2611 (14 Дек 2017)

@abelar, Доктор, я сдала на герпес 1-2, 6, 7, 8, ЦМВ, вирус Ш.Б. и Варицеллу зостер. Пока пришли рез-ты на 1-2 и зостер. Жду остальные и бегу к Вам! Может на какие еще бяки досдать? Чтобы уже с полным комплектом?


----------



## Rената (6 Янв 2018)

Было почти все тоже самое 13 лет назад. Мурашки, небольшие подергивания мышц, хроническая усталость, расфокусировка зрения,  головокружения, слабость,  боли в спине, панические атаки и и д.. Вес был 50 кг при росте 165, возраст 30 лет В итоге поставили астено-невротическое состояние. И лечили именно его . Транквилизаторы и т д. Все прошло . Не знаю насколько такая теория имеет место быть, но мне военный невролог объяснял , что влияет на нервную систему и тип телосоожения(астенический)  . Т.е. на таких хрупких, как в вашем случае людях, любые нагрузки и стрессы отражаются сильнее. Я бы поискала хорошего психоневролога и психотерапевта.

А вирус герпеса сейчас популярная тема, подскажите, ваши результаты пришли? Вы консультировались? Меня тоже интересует сейчас,  правда  болячка  другая, но тоже может быть связано.


----------



## Zhenia2611 (6 Янв 2018)

День добрый всем!
Нашли 1-2 (дремлющий), цитомегаловирус и ЭБ. Была у доктора Абеля в СПБ, назначил курс лечения, пропила-проколола, но облегчения к сожалению нет пока. Хотя у меня без высыпаний, но возможно нужны более ударные дозы... В это время ко мне прилетело очередное защемление шеи, прямо перед НГ, а мне улетать... класс... опять блокала, мидокалм, найз... сделала рентген, а там явное защемление и спазм лестничных мышц, я к остеопату, чуть легче, но все-равно больно. Я опять читать (забодало честно-говоря уже самообразование методом ок гугл), решила сделать повторное мрт шейного отдела и тканей шеи, а там уже не протрузия, а секвестирующая грыжа с5-6 (3,5мм). Вот теперь и думаю что дальше делать.. операцию? Вообщем пока у меня понимание следующее: вирус явно присутствует какой-то и разрушает тело позвонков и это есть первопричина. Но какой? Герпес это или может какой другой.. хз.. надо искать и лечить именно его, а то так можно всю жизнь от остеохондроза лечиться безрезультатно и один за другим позвонки оперировать.

Дорогие доктора, у меня тут анализы всей меня теперь есть, помогите найти первопричину этой бяки пжлста, на что еще сдать для того, чтобы сузить круг подозреваемых? Я вот просто уверена, что это вирус какой-то, потому что каждый раз перед защемлением шеи (а их за последние пол года уже три) была температура от 37 до 39 и состояние гриппозное, а потом нанац! И защемление! (Ничего не поднимала, не застужала и тд). Вирусологи и ревматологи отмахиваются, но какой-то воспалительный процесс идет все-таки (температура 37 уже месяц держится). Герпетическую инфекцию лечу, но пока без улучшения в шейном отделе. Буду очень признательна версиям и мнениям.


              

Свои мрт, кт и рентген прилагаю.
Протрузия в шейном отделе превратилась в  секвестирующую грыжу с5-6, 3,5 мм за пол года лечения периодическими курсами из мидокалма, мовалиса, блокад, пиявок, иголок и остеопатии. Резать? Маленькая ведь  но болит, стреляет и в руку левую в плечо и локоть по задней поверхности руки отдает


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (1 Мар 2018)

Добрый день! Как Ваши дела,как самочувствие? Страдаю тем же что и Вы,только еще и нога левая шалит...врачи ничего не говорят..куча  неврологов и таблеток,а толку нет! Напишите пожалуйста сюда.


----------



## Asel samaya zdorovaya (14 Июн 2018)

@Zhenia2611, добрый вечер! Как Ваше здоровье?расскажите как вы справились?


----------



## Zhenia2611 (15 Июн 2018)

ЛюдмилаД написал(а):


> Добрый день! Как Ваши дела,как самочувствие? Страдаю тем же что и Вы,только еще и нога левая шалит...врачи ничего не говорят..куча  неврологов и таблеток,а толку нет! Напишите пожалуйста сюда.





Asel samaya zdorovaya написал(а):


> @Zhenia2611, добрый вечер! Как Ваше здоровье?расскажите как вы справились?



Всем здравствуйте!
Я не могу сказать что целиком вылечилась, но за все это время выяснила следующее.
1. Тонны лекарств, прописанные неврологами, убили мой ЖКТ и довели меня до эрозийного гастрита (делала ФГДС). Начала лечить жкт + диета и субфебрилитет, который держался пол года прошел, аллилуя! 
2. Для позвоночника мнн лично помогает только лфк каждый день, периодически массаж и мануальная терапия, а точнее тракция шеи. Если кому нужны контакты куда хожу в спб или минске, пишите, поделюсь.
3. Проблемы с шеей напрямую связаны с поясницей и крестцом, обычно болят в парк, т к неправильнл перераспределяется нагрузка на позвоночник. У меня как раз этот случай.  Поэтому опять таки лфк на все отделы позвоночника, плаванье (правильное) и следить за тем как вы сидите, лежите, ходите и тд. И шея и крестец стали чувствовать себя лучше, иногда шалят, но я уже не кидаюсь глотать таблетки и бежать делать мрт. Поболит и пройдет, помассирую, поделаю упражнения и отпускает. Лфк теперь пожизненно, если хотите нормально себя чувствовать, я это вижу так.
4. Из всех как, у меня остался только шум в голове постоянный монотонный писк. Как от него избавиться пока не знаю. Сурдологи сказали это не уши, неврологи говорят это сосуды, но пока ни капельницы, ни таблетки результата не принесли. Остаётся только пресловутый остеохондроз, а это длинный путь к выздоравлению, так что я запаслась терпением. Ну или еще вариант, это некая инфекция, которая пошла в мозг и налелала там делов (у меня появились очаги сосудистого характера, хотя они могут и из-за недостаточного кроаоснабжения появиться опять таки из-за шеи)
5. Без паники! Все пройдет. Лфк, бассейн, массаж, остеопатия/мануалка/прикладная кинезиология. Только надо найти своего специалиста. У меня были и такие, что только хуже сделали. Если субфебрилитет, то инфекционист, гастроэнтеролог, ревматолог, трясите их на анализы (всех можно бесплатно в поликлинике пройти). Если у кого шум, как у меня, буду рада советам  асем здоровья!


----------



## Танека (16 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте. Как я вас понимаю. Как любят говорить мужчины врачи в возрасте - это же у вас в голове голубушка, я им снимок - на, не голова, а попа. Как в поговорке голова не опа, завяжи и лежи. У меня что-то подобное, низкий иммунитет, анемия, аутоиммунное что-то ну и я еще ревматолога посещаю. Советую обращаться в врачам только с острой болью, потому как очень депрессивно и тяжело от их равнодушия и непонимания, (типа молодая дура-симулянтка, мне так и сказали один раз не выглядишь больной), читать что-то типа Луизы Хей, пролечить зубы (кстати, у меня ухо болит из-за воспаления сустава ВНЧС), читала, что не леченные зубы могут давать постоянный источник инфекции, бросить есть мучное крахмальное, молочное, меньше мяса, больше овощей, ну и физ нагрузки по мере сил, иначе никак. Если честно у меня все посыпалось тоже после выкидыша, это видимо нервный срыв, плюс гормональный сбой.


----------



## Zhenia2611 (16 Июн 2018)

@Танека, я сочувствую Вам, но не расстраивайтесь, все будет хорошо, нас таких много, еще родим  я пришла к выводу, что наше здоровье в наших руках, надо делать что можешь, чтобы ему помочь и он сам справится. Мы же не бежим к хирургу, если порежем слегка палец, оно же само как-то заживает, организм же умный  диета, лфк, бассейн, ходить побольше, отказаться от всех вредных привычек и все восстановится, я уверена


----------



## горошек (16 Июн 2018)

@Zhenia2611, не у всех организм такой уж умный. Например, при той же ДСТ он уже от природы недоразвитый своим организменным умом. Поддерживать его в этом случае, конечно же, как-то можно и нужно, но чтоб всё прям в наших руках, это вряд ли....


----------



## Танека (16 Июн 2018)

@Zhenia2611, спасибо и Вам. Главное все-таки позитив, как это ни смешно, отдушина нужна обязательно.


----------



## горошек (16 Июн 2018)

Танека написал(а):


> бросить есть мучное крахмальное, молочное, меньше мяса, больше овощей


Вот этого точно не надо. Белок нам необходим. И молочный тем более. И мясо, особенно при сниженном гемоглобине. Ну и каши, особенно гречневая, чечевица, там много сего полезного тоже, в тч магний. А фрукты и овощи как дополнение, только где дряни всякой типа нитратов и пестицидов, ещё поменьше бы...


----------



## Танека (16 Июн 2018)

@горошек, это я форум читала, подозревая у себя болезнь бехтерева, там есть выкладки, что клексибелла или как ее, мб  болезнь крона,  ну в общем аутоимунное может быть от крахмалистой пищи, а про белки виновата мой ревматолог, стращала меня подагрой, я теперь стараюсь есть или рыбу или курочку или яйца.


----------



## горошек (16 Июн 2018)

@Танека, мою знакомую тоже стращала гастероэнтеролог непереносимость глютена. Потом сдала анализ и оказалось всё в порядке. А вам при пониженном гемоглобине говядину и печёнку есть надо.


----------



## Танека (16 Июн 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Мою знакомую тоже стращала гастероэнтеролог непереносимость глютена. Потом сдала анализ и оказалось всё в порядке. А вам при пониженном гемоглобине говядину и печёнку есть надо.


ну возможно я еще и не люблю. Врачей наслушаешься кто что говорит, то ешь чуть ли не сырое мясо, лекарства пью, но пока так


----------



## Tashuly (21 Июн 2018)

@Zhenia2611, здравствуйте!!! Подскажите пожалуйста как Вы избавились от субфебрилитета?


----------



## Zhenia2611 (21 Июн 2018)

Tashuly написал(а):


> @Zhenia2611, здравствуйте!!! Подскажите пожалуйста как Вы избавились от субфебрилитета?


Добрый день, после долгих и нудных обследований, я до кучи прошла гастроэнтеролога, сделала фгдс и начала лечение эррозийного гастрита. Диета и таблетки, месяц уже нет температуры, тьфу тьфу тьфу. Может конечно и что-то другое было и само прошло, хз. Еще я уволилась и немножко отдохнула на море, может это тоже помогло. Но я склоняюсь к тому что все нпвс, мидокалмы и тд просто испортили мне жкт и вызвали длительный субфебрилитет.


----------



## Tashuly (22 Июн 2018)

@Zhenia2611, спасибо, буду надеяться тоже найду причину....


----------



## Zhenia2611 (22 Июн 2018)

Tashuly написал(а):


> Спасибо, буду надеяться тоже найду причину....


Я могу посоветовать пройти следующих врачей: инфекционист, гинеколог, эндокринолог, ревматолог, эндокринолог, лор, фтизиатр - всех можно пройти бесплатно в полликлинике. Трясите их на анализы, усугубляйте симптомы, пусть роют. Чтобы не отмахнулись мол термоневроз и не обозвали симулянткой, со мной так неоднократно поступали. Если инфекционист отмахнулась, поосите у терапевта направление в инфекционную больницу. Научитесь читать свои анализы крови, посмотрите динамику. Врачи часто смотрят невнимательно. Самой пока могу порекомендовать сесть на диету как при гастрите, хуже не будет, немного поможете организму. Исключите алкоголь, курение, жирное, жареное, соленое, перченое и тд. Попообуйте не пить пока таблетки (если здоровье позволяет), особенно нпвс, гуляйте побольше на свежем вохдухе пешочком по 5 км в день и пейте по 2 литра воды. Я не знаю что помогло, честно. Но возможно организм и сам справился, ему просто надо помочь и он сам эту дрянь выведет. А паралельно ищите обязательно причину, не расстраивайтесь и не нервничайте! Здоровья Вам!


----------



## TanyaKuz (27 Авг 2018)

@Zhenia2611, добрый день! У вас побочка от такого количества выпитых лекарств, у меня было такое. Теперь стараюсь все горстями как назначают не пить. Стресс - это главный зачинщик всех мышечных спазмов, у самой все обострения случаются на фоне сильных стрессов. Поможет сейчас отмена всего лечения, поход к психиатру за транквилизаторами. Мне помог мезапам в своё время. Стараться каждый день снимать мышечные спазмы упражнениями, маслами, расслабляющим массажем. Ну и пересмотреть взгляд на работу. Восстановление будет долгим.


----------



## Irsen (17 Июн 2019)

@Zhenia2611, здравствуйте. Как Вы сейчас себя чувствуете? Чем лечились? У меня похожая ситуация. Уже 2 года борюсь с похожими симптомами. Но вот сейчас, после похода к мануальному терапевту на мягкие техники (ручное вытяжение) стало гораздо хуже.


----------



## Kris 911 (26 Апр 2021)

@Zhenia2611, здравствуйте,  как ваше самочувствие?


----------

